

Why the Heyday of Credit Card Fraud Is Almost Over - cyphersanctus
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/emv/

======
JohnTHaller
Bye bye magnetic stripes. Bye bye to a ton of electronic garbage as a result
(older store terminals, COIN, older Square/PayPal/etc readers, etc).

